# Possible Aulonocara Baenschi?



## ParalegalAquarist (Jun 10, 2020)

Just added this little guy to my tank. I have several Aulonocara, but haven't found one like him. He's still a juvenile, so he definitely hasn't colored up. You can see the blue in his jaw and fins coming through. Possible Aulonocara Baenschi or something else? Thoughts, please! Thank you.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's possible. It's also possible that it's a Maleri Island stuartgranti, or a mix of the two... you'll probably never know.


----------



## ParalegalAquarist (Jun 10, 2020)

Fogelhund said:


> It's possible. It's also possible that it's a Maleri Island stuartgranti, or a mix of the two... you'll probably never know.


Ah, very true. Awesome catch. And yeah, I'll probably never truly know. Thank you for your response!


----------

